# Zoning out?



## KatChasesARat (Jan 20, 2010)

With my new rat, Stellar, I'm not sure if it's just the unfamiliar environment, or what. But she'll stop dead in her tracks, and stare into space. Sometimes she'll sway her head back and forth but still fixed on the same spot.

Is this normal?


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

Is she pink eyed? My pink eyed girl does something very similar. From what I've read, because of their even poorer eyesight, they do this to help focus. I'm not quite sure the extent of the swaying, but my girl does it just slightly.


----------



## KatChasesARat (Jan 20, 2010)

Not entirely, but her eyes seem to have a pink tint to them. From what I've seen, at least, compared to her cagemate.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

then your little doll has ruby eyes, which can range from almost black to very red. It also means they don't have as good eyesight as black-eyed rats, and she is using that to focus on the distant object.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

When I first got my rats, I didn't know about the pink/ruby eye thing, and I was really worried about Latte seeming to go into a trance every so often, LOL. I would even go up to her call her name and she wouldn't move; she'd just stay still, staring, then finally carry on as if nothing had happened.


----------



## KatChasesARat (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahh. Thank you!  Quite a bit of a relief. Thank you for that information. Her eyes do seem to fit that description


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love ruby eyed rats, yeah they are pretty bad at sight but not as bad as pink eyed rats. No worries, they jsut need to get their prespective haha


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, the ones with poorer eyesite sway their heads to focus on something. 
My albino sways her head all the time, it's so cute. Sometimes when my music is playing it looks like she's bobbing her head to the music ;D
My ruby eyed ratties do the same, just not as often as my albino.


----------

